# quorn/vegitarian meat query



## 14739 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, i am new to this board and newly diagnosed with IBS.For as long as I can remember i've always had tummy trouble (constipation) however over the last two months or so ive been suffering from diarrhea. My Gp gave me mebeverine, seemed to make the problem worse, yesterday he gave me Dicycloverine, not very positive about this helping thought. Anyway just thinking back to possible triggers and a few months ago I turned veggie and started eating quorn and other veggie alternatives to meat. Does any one know if this could be making my IBS-D worse, has anyone had the same problem?any help would be much appreciated.thanksangela


----------



## 20978 (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like your D and your vegie diet started about the same time... have you tried re-introducing some meat back into your diet?? maybe a little chicken or fish??Are you Vegitarian or Vegan?? I know that cheese acts as a natural binder for me...if you're not vegan, this may help also.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Soy can have raffinose and some other sugars (like all beans) that can be hard on people. (increasing gas but that may increase diarrhea in some people).Center for Science in the Public Interest (the food police people) have some reports of diarrhea and quoran http://www.cspinet.org/quorn/victims.html although apparently according to http://www.drweil.com/u/QA/QA66032/ there hasn't been the same problems reported in Europe.You might do a week of vegetarian without using the meat substitutes and see if it makes a difference. It could be something else in your diet that changed (are you eating more dairy for instance)K.


----------



## 14739 (Feb 7, 2006)

hi, thanks for your reply. im vegitarian. will try adding some cheese into my diet and fish also. thanks again!angela


----------



## 14108 (Feb 9, 2006)

Angela--be wary of fish, cheese and meat in general. I am a vegetarian, and I can have only small amounts of dairy. Fish is high in good fats, but good fats can be a trigger for IBS-D, as well as all of the extra garbage that is put in meat. How much insoluble fiber do you get per day? I discovered that my vegetarian diet was the culprit of my symptoms because of the amount of insoluble fiber I was consuming, not the fact that I wasn't eating meat. Also, pure soy in small amounts--again check for preservatives and extra "stuff"--shouldn't be bad. With its high level of soluble fiber, it should probably help your symptoms.


----------

